# Studs a little too wide for insulation batts



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

I would sister 1X material in to fill the gap and provide a place to staple the insulation to.

The narrower spaces , the insulation could be cut down to fit. 

ED


----------



## hkstroud (Mar 17, 2011)

I would cut the insulation to lengths to fit from enter of stud to center of stud. Peal back 3/4 " insulation on each end and install it horizontally. Tape the paper seams with aluminum foil.


----------



## Sports75 (Dec 27, 2015)

The horizontal placement sounds like a plan. I'll give that a shot.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If you compress and inset staple rather than face staple like dry wallers like it installed, put tape on the stud edges so they have a vapor barrier that the insulation flanges were meant to provide.


----------

